# unterschied zwischen S7 200 und S7 300



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

Kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen einer S7 200 und S7 300 und S7 400 sagen.
Schon mal Danke im Vorraus

Grüßle J-star


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 April 2005)

Mahlzeit,

die S7-300 und S7-400 sind softwaretechnisch 
das selbe System wobei die 300er Kompaktgeräte 
sind die auf einer Profilschiene montiert werden 
während die S7-400 ein Racksystem hat.

Grob kann man sagen, das die 400er 
leistungsfähig sind.

Die S7-200 ist ein anderes System, das seine 
Ursprünge bei Texas Instruments hat, deren 
SPS-Bereich Siemens einmal übernommen hat.
Manche Leute sprechen hier von Altlasten.

Die S7-200 hat länger Zeit ein Schattendasein 
geführt, aber seit es die CPUs 22x gibt kann 
man kleiner Anwendung jetzt auch mit der 
S7-200 lösen, zumal jetzt Modem- und 
Ethernet-Baugruppen verfügbar sind.

Die Programmierwerkzeuge S7-200 einerseits 
und S7-300/-400 andererseits sind nicht
kompatibel.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle
DELTALOGIC GmbH


----------



## tobias (6 April 2005)

Hallo,
um mich Hrn. Bäurle anzuschliessen weil sichs genau überschnitt ...

300- und 400-er unterscheiden sich zwar in Bauform/ Baugruppen, 'Hardware' und Leistung (Arbeitsspeicher, Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit und vieles mehr) besitzen aber prinzipiell gleichen Befehlssatz, gleiche Schnittstellen, den gleichen Befehlssatz und selbe 'Softwaredetails' ('Programmbausteine' & 'Programmstrukturen'). Grundsätzliche 'Programmiersprache' ist und bleibt (?) Step7.

die 200-er verfügen  über einen (komplett)anderen Befehlssatz, können nicht mit Step7 'gedopt' werden; dafür ist (in der Siemens Philosophie) MicroWin vorgesehen. Fernerhin entfallen viele 'Programmelemente' - (gibt z.Bsp. nur einen Datenbaustein); die Schnittstellen varieren und das Leistungsspektrum ist wesentlich geringer. Im Prinzip ist die S7-200 eigentlich eine S6komma5. 

 'Erste Schritte' oder Einführung in die Programmierproblematik weicht jedoch bei den 200-ern nicht gross von der 300/400 Baureihe ab. Insofern lässt sich die 200-er mit etwas Wohlwollen ohne weiteres als Einsteigermodell betrachten.

Gruss


----------



## Zottel (6 April 2005)

Die Programmierung unterscheidet sich doch wesentlich zwischen S7-200 unbd 300/400.

Bei der Arithmetik arbeitet die 200 immer mit 2 Operanden, Quelle und Ziel:
+D MD22,MD26
Die 300/400 hingegen Akkumulator-orientiert, daß heißt der 2. Operand ist implizit immer der Akku.

Bei der binären Logik verwendet die 200 einen Stack, die 300/400 Klammerausdrücke:

300/400:
UE0.0
UE0.1
O(
UE0.2
UE0.3
)
=A1.0

200:
LD E0.0	// das ist richtig logisch! Womit sollte man denn hier "verunden" oder "verodern"?
U E0.1	//jetzt ist was geladen, da gehts.
SCHIEBE_AUF_DEN_STACK  //habe gerade das Mnemonic vergessen.

LD E0.2
U E0.3
ODER_MIT_OBERSTEM_STACKELEMENT //habe gerade das Mnemonic vergessen.
=A1.0

Zu der allgemeinen Geringschätzung, die der 200 hier entgegengebracht wird:
Sie hat einige Spezialfunktionen sofort integriert:
- Schnelle Zähler  	
- PWM-Ausgänge (kann schon mal 'nen Analogausgang sparen)
- Interrupteingänge
- Frei programmierbare Kommunikation
Die subjektive Geschwindigkeit ist nach meiner Erfahrung ordentlich. Bei der Erstellung regeltechnischer Programme war ich darauf gefaßt, bei einer 224 an die Grenzen der Zykluszeit zu stoßen, konnte hingegen einige Dinge extra rechnen lassen, die ich nur zur Verbesserung des Verfahrens brauchte. Bei einer 315-2DP hingegen mußte ich anfangen, zu optimieren, obwohl ich anfangs meinte "Leistung satt" zu haben. (Die Programme sind nicht direkt vergleichbar).
Schade, daß eine 200 nicht DP-Master spielen kann...


----------



## RMA (6 April 2005)

Ohne die 200er Reihe überhaupt zu kennen, die TIs bzw 200er haben, insbesondere in den USA, eine gewaltige Fangemeinschaft. Die meisten davon sprechen von der besten Programmiersprache aller PLCs. Ich kann mich nicht vorstellen, dass dies von Ungefähr kommt!


----------



## Heinz (7 April 2005)

Die 200er kann sehr viel, ist nur anders als die S5/S7- Programmierung.

Ich finde es gewöhnungsbedrüftig.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

Also ich mag die 200er und Microwin, ca. 80% unserer Anlagen laufen damit. Meist mit TP, Schrittmotor und Positionierung (Inc.geber) und das alles für schlappe 250 Euro (CPU224). Die Rampenprogrammierung ist allerdings etwas kritisch, da logarithmisch ansteigend. Wenn man nicht aufpasst, kackt einem der Schrittmotor schon mal ab. Ein DB ist allerdings etwas wenig.
Gruß, Leo


----------

